# Choil shots



## brainsausage

Hey y'all. I'm trying to re-profile some NOS forgecrafts, and it would be great to get some choil shots of your ideal cutters to use as reference, as well as experiment with trying to replicate said profiles, and see how they perform with said knives. Obviously the forges are restricted by their current geometry, and it would be difficult/ impossible to pull off certain profiles to some degree, (especially without decent power tools)- but I thought this would be a fun exercise even beyond the reference idea. 

So gimme your choils dammit! And please do give some experiences regarding said profiles, with all the tried and true criteria. 

Cheers,

- Josh


----------



## brainsausage

And yes- I know that a grind is more than just what the choil tells you. But it is a good starting point IMO.


----------



## chinacats

Not sure if this helps or not, but my favorite cutter so far was this Shig:

I had just posted this in another thread, but I think this had the best mix yet of sliding through food and releasing it just as well:


----------



## brainsausage

That other thread is what got me thinking. Thanks China.


----------



## cclin

I not sure if this is going to help or not, here are my top 3 gyutos has the best balance of glides through food & release food

DT ABE-L 240 custom



Yoshikane SLD Kurouchi Damascus



Gengetsu semi-stainless 240


----------



## Dusty

The choil shot of that gengetsu looks awesome.


----------



## wsfarrell

Great shots. How do you fix the focus so the choil is sharp (pun intended)?


----------



## cclin

wsfarrell said:


> Great shots. How do you fix the focus so the choil is sharp (pun intended)?



manual focus, macro, anti-shake, auto best shot, flash off with light source from back of choil + craftsmanship by DT, Mr.Yoshida(Yoshikane) & Gengetsu(unknow maker)!!


----------



## Lefty

The Yoshikane choil looks like a very very nice grind. They all do, but I like that one a lot!


----------



## Don Nguyen

It looks more like a grind for a Lefty. Is that why you like it?


----------



## cclin

Don Nguyen said:


> It looks more like a grind for a Lefty.....



no, it is 50/50, camera angle make you think grind for a Lefty....


----------



## DevinT

Dude, your in box is full.

Hoss


----------



## cclin

in-box clear up!


----------



## CrisAnderson27

I have the hardest time taking pictures of choils as well lol. The focus is always all wonky.


----------



## brainsausage

Thanks for all the choil shots so far. Love to see some more. I'll post some pics of the Forges tomorrow. Lotta work ahead me, after seeing some of these triumphs...


----------



## Crothcipt

I in the past have placed something large at the point were I want the focus to go. It settles there. You can move it out of the way or leave it in the shot. very tough to do, but with practice it works well.


----------



## sachem allison

here is a Cris Anderson 330 mizu-honyaki suji choil shot i took.


----------



## sachem allison

double post


----------



## brainsausage

That's worth posting twice... (Love the burl background btw..)

Keep em coming...


----------



## Lefty

That's a really nice looking grind!


----------



## the_edge

Yoshihiro SKD-11 Nakiri (sold as Usuba)


----------



## HHH Knives

a couple of resent blades. One is a Gyuto the other a petty.

And possibly my favorite choil photo I have been able to capture is the choil of a Nakiri I made about 4 years ago.


----------



## DanHumphrey

chinacats said:


> Not sure if this helps or not, but my favorite cutter so far was this Shig:
> 
> I had just posted this in another thread, but I think this had the best mix yet of sliding through food and releasing it just as well:



I know it's been years since you posted this, but do you remember if this is stock or thinned? And which knife type is it?


----------



## panda

i think this became the post any choil shot thread so i'll add to it.
new mizuno white#2 honyaki on the left, old on the right





new one by itself


----------



## brainsausage

This threads back from the dead!


----------



## chinacats

DanHumphrey said:


> I know it's been years since you posted this, but do you remember if this is stock or thinned? And which knife type is it?



Stock 240 Shig kasumi gyuto...still miss that knife!


----------



## RDalman

ooo nice thread. I had a pretty good time with this one. A bit thicker as I'm gravitating towards lately. 200 Nakiri.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIKBv0EDmVK/?taken-by=dalmanknives

Sorry for IG link, can't seem to get pics to upload well here. I need to do some homework on how this site works I think.


----------



## JDA_NC

Gesshin Hide 240mm White #2 Gyuto 

I haven't seen many pictures of these knives. One of my favorites and with all the talk of Ikeda-san here -- if I had to guess, it's one that he had a hand in for JKI.


----------



## fujiyama

May I bring this back? 

210 B1 Fujiyama


----------



## Customfan

Night of the living thread! No? Too much? :eek2:

Those are good shots indeed Randy!


----------



## fujiyama

270 B1 Fujiyama


----------



## chiffonodd

fujiyama said:


> 270 B1 Fujiyama



And we have a winner.


----------



## labor of love

Wow. That's the best Fujiyama I've seen yet. I'm gonna have to investigate that blue 1 line.


----------



## fujiyama

Thanks! :beer: 

It is noticeably different from the 210 but both are phenomenal. 

180 W2 Fujiyama (Nakiri)


----------



## XooMG

Two thinned Chinese knives:
Mini (17*8cm):






Similar model, out of box:





Standard (19.5*10cm):





Similar model, out of box:


----------



## fujiyama

Very impressive work!!


----------



## Sillywizard

XooMG said:


> Two thinned Chinese knives:
> Mini (17*8cm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar model, out of box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard (19.5*10cm):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar model, out of box:



Looks very nicely well done! 
I can only imagine what an improvement it has ment for food release! &#128521;&#128077;


----------



## milkbaby

Nice thinning job, XooMG! :doublethumbsup:


----------

